# Flies in your teeth



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Well not exactly but in the average radiator block are usually a number of unfortunate insects that get blatted into the cooling ducts. 

After an engine bay detail they will of course "offset" the look.

Is there a safe way to remove them?

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

flies in the radiator?

I just spray some APC into the radiator, wait a while, then use the hosepipe on jet to blast them out the radiator.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Blow them out with an airline from the engine side of the rad. That will get rid of most of them.


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, still getting used to TLA's!!

What is APC?

Gaz


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

all purpose cleaner 

Something with a bit of bite in it... On par with bug remover for paintwork.

Just a jet of water should get them mostly out actually.. just give the radiator a good spraying with a hosepipe. You could also use a delicate toothbrush or paintbrush and "jab" the radiator to loose them, then rinse off with water,


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

Aha,

Right thanks for that, I think maybe a spraying with Bug remover, water via the hose and a nailbrush perhaps, followed by a blow dry with compressed air then!!!!!!!??????

You could just keep going on this!

Input appreciated!!

Gaz


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

maybe worth doing the compressed air idea first as they will blow out easier when dry, and then do the other stuff 

Nailbrush sounds a little harsh for a radiator, and too thick bristles too, I think a paintbrush would be more suitable


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

Tweezers?


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Gazzer1uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well not exactly but in the average radiator block are usually a number of unfortunate insects that get blatted into the cooling ducts.
> 
> ...


Drive backwards :wave::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL

:lol:

you ass!!! ive got coke on my keyboard now!


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> LOL
> 
> :lol:
> 
> you ass!!! ive got coke on my keyboard now!


Detail it for ya mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its ok ive cleaned it now......

using my new special drying towel i got today from asda


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> its ok ive cleaned it now......
> 
> using my new special drying towel i got today from asda


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

k6gixer said:


> Drive backwards :wave::thumb:


I am liking the humour, but we have suicidal flies round here........:thumb:


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

i usually take the pressure washer to the radiator from teh engine bay and point it outwards.. so all the dirt flies aetc goes out through the front of the car


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

APC, let it soak a couple minutes and then gently use a toothbrush to remove the offending bugs...then rinse with water, avoid high pressure jet streams to the radiator fins.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I just use a brush and a bit of APC/SDG on intercoolers/radiators, always works for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

You may also find your car operates a degree or so cooler, if it's never ever been done before


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I used to run a largish plastic tie wrap through the fins on the Subaru intercooler.


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

All good stuff so many thanks to you!!

Gaz:driver:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Clark said:


> I just use a brush and a bit of APC/SDG on intercoolers/radiators, always works for me


+1:thumb:


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

Used Megs APC 10-1 today, washed with spray afterwards, dem bugs az gorn!!!!:thumb:


----------

